# Ladies what is your stance on psychics?



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just wanted to start by saying I am a Christian. Growing up I was always taught that psychics are of the devil. Do you all believe this to be true? Please share your opinions.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 18, 2008)

Good Thread 
Yes, I wanting more responses too bumping.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am going out on a limb on this one

I am reading a book called "In the Pursuit of Peace" By Joyce Meyer

In this book she speaks of people who call psychics- That for one thing they do not know the future no one knows our Alpha and Omega in our lives Only God knows. 

When a child of God seeks out these psychics then they lost total trust in God! B/c now they put their trust in man and where does this man really get their information from. She was saying in her book I am paraphrasing

That demons and satan watch and hear God's Children all of the time so when a child of God might get discouraged about what is going on in their lives they seek these pyschics and leave saying WOW they know every thing about me Why? B/c demons whispered into the ears of the psychics about you.

I also say this Saul lost his Crown to David b/c he Stopped Trusting in God and put his trust in these readers. Then their is King Nechabezzner (SP?) experience for people who trust more in the pychics than in God. They're Grave consequences in this. For the Bible is very clear on this, I mean very clear. 

We cannot know our future or what lies ahead it is just too much for us to bear. If we knew it all then why do we need to have Faith? So, by not trusting in psychics and just Trusting in God we walk by faith and stand on his Word and his promises. For every problem man has the Bible has the answer.

Too me also psychics exalt themselves aganist God and Place themselves higher than God! Who else does that? satan so, also, if a person trusts in the psychics and not God then the person trusting in the psychic leans towards their own understanding. God says no do not do that.

Know a person calls a psychic and they say these things and it turns out to be false, the Bibile forwarns on people who Bear False Witness and their word cannot be trusted.

 The Point is Trust God , Trust God in all of your circumstances this is why God scriptures back him up! God is an awesome God.

Know the only thing I am confused about is 

*Prophets or Prophetess? Any answers?* What is different between them and psychics?


----------



## Farida (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the worry with psychic is where do they get their information? Discernment? The worry is it is from a dark force, unlike the prophets/prophetess of the bible who got their info from God.

I also get the sense that in the bible the prophecies were to serve God's purpose. To warn his people, teach them, give them hope. Unlike psychics where it is usually about what the person wants to know/hear.


----------



## momi (Nov 18, 2008)

We are to avoid all works of the flesh - and this includes sorcery/psychics (Galations 5:20) (Deutoronomy 18: 9-13)

Christians are to have no part of them - these are an abomination to the Lord.

This is one of the ways people become posessed because those works can open up your spirit to demonic attack.


----------



## temfash (Nov 18, 2008)

I believe that psychics are demonic, human beings have an inherent urge to know the future or speak to the dead all which are condemmed in the bible. The basis of all knowledge is the Lord and we should take each day on a daily basis.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 18, 2008)

Psychics are the devil's counterfeit of the (true) prophets of the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Ramya (Nov 18, 2008)

Anything that requires a spirit other than the Holy Spirit is not of God. I know a lot about it b/c I was one.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Nov 18, 2008)

Earlier this year myself and girlfriend while visiting my kids in Arizona we decided to see a psychic, I have also had experiences with prophets before.  In my visit with her there was nothing demonic about it that I could see.  She told me I have absolute trust and faith in the God and I surrender easy to him which is why I have so much faith.  She said you have prepared the ground work for many and helped alot of people along the way including my children, family and  friends and God is ready to help me and I will never have to worry about finances again.  But ladies not like you think winning the lottery or something else but because I see the big picture and have trust that God is there I am okay with what life brings to me there is no worry or stress.  Even before I saw her I knew God was working in my life and something was changing and finances was not going to be a problem because he always comes thru.  She said your abundance comes not from the riches of the world but from seeing thru Gods eyes truly enjoying life's simple pleasures which is so true so no matter where I wake up at in life I am okay with it.  

What she told my girlfriend...she needs to let of the fear in her life let go and let God (she lives with tons of fear not enough money, homeless, being alone for the rest of her life)...She spoke of her having a sad heart because she thinks she is not worthy of Gods love (so very true her heart is litterally breaking because she does not think she is worthy of anything and twice and once since I have known her she has been in the hospital with all body functions shutting down because she thinks she deserved to die for whatever reason).  She said she needs to know that Gods loves her just like he loves everyone and she needs to learn to accept that.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 18, 2008)

Plain and Simple:   

It's witchcraft.   It is communcation with 'familiar spirits', demons.  There is absolutely no innocense in this.  

It stems from one source and for one purpose.   It is from the works of darkness to mis-guide and mis-lead those whom they have deceived.   

God says to seek 'Him'.  He is God and there is no other.  Plainly God says, "....there shall be no other gods before me."    

Pychic phenomia is a demi god whom others seek in stead of All Mighty  God!

 Seek God!


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunshine that is an interesting perspective but I could probably tell you the same thing after sitting down and analyzing you and your words.  I am not taking away from the experience you had but the information that she provided was general.  Trust in God, lean not unto your own understanding, if you sow good seed you will reap good seed, live a life that is fulfulling to God and not to yourself, God loves you, etc.  

I went to a psychic once and was afraid to ever go back. I left her house and my whole day was so gloomy! My heart was so down and I truly felt like I had betrayed God's trust.  I got down on my knees that night and prayed for God's forgiveness.  I was so curious to hear what the person had to say that I did not think about how I would feel afterwards.  

*I got a quick testimony* : I am really addicted to reading my horoscope.  Don't know why I do it but I do. I always feel bad but could never break the habit. I get on the internet then I go out and ready my astrology.  I would feel bad and it seems like nothing I read ever happened anyway . This thread really made me think this morning about my habit and how I have got to stop. Reading all of the responses got deep into my spirit, I was convicted and went into my favorites file and deleted all of my daily astrology websites.  I thank God for each one of you, your wisdom is appreciated and valued.



sunshineyellow said:


> Earlier this year myself and girlfriend while visiting my kids in Arizona we decided to see a psychic, I have also had experiences with prophets before.  In my visit with her there was nothing demonic about it that I could see.  She told me I have absolute trust and faith in the God and I surrender easy to him which is why I have so much faith.  She said you have prepared the ground work for many and helped alot of people along the way including my children, family and  friends and God is ready to help me and I will never have to worry about finances again.  But ladies not like you think winning the lottery or something else but because I see the big picture and have trust that God is there I am okay with what life brings to me there is no worry or stress.  Even before I saw her I knew God was working in my life and something was changing and finances was not going to be a problem because he always comes thru.  She said your abundance comes not from the riches of the world but from seeing thru Gods eyes truly enjoying life's simple pleasures which is so true so no matter where I wake up at in life I am okay with it.
> 
> What she told my girlfriend...she needs to let of the fear in her life let go and let God (she lives with tons of fear not enough money, homeless, being alone for the rest of her life)...She spoke of her having a sad heart because she thinks she is not worthy of Gods love (so very true her heart is litterally breaking because she does not think she is worthy of anything and twice and once since I have known her she has been in the hospital with all body functions shutting down because she thinks she deserved to die for whatever reason).  She said she needs to know that Gods loves her just like he loves everyone and she needs to learn to accept that.


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 18, 2008)

sunshineyellow said:


> Earlier this year myself and girlfriend while visiting my kids in Arizona we decided to see a psychic, I have also had experiences with prophets before. In my visit with her there was nothing demonic about it that I could see. She told me I have absolute trust and faith in the God and I surrender easy to him which is why I have so much faith. She said you have prepared the ground work for many and helped alot of people along the way including my children, family and friends and God is ready to help me and I will never have to worry about finances again. But ladies not like you think winning the lottery or something else but because I see the big picture and have trust that God is there I am okay with what life brings to me there is no worry or stress. Even before I saw her I knew God was working in my life and something was changing and finances was not going to be a problem because he always comes thru. She said your abundance comes not from the riches of the world but from seeing thru Gods eyes truly enjoying life's simple pleasures which is so true so no matter where I wake up at in life I am okay with it.
> 
> What she told my girlfriend...she needs to let of the fear in her life let go and let God (she lives with tons of fear not enough money, homeless, being alone for the rest of her life)...She spoke of her having a sad heart because she thinks she is not worthy of Gods love (so very true her heart is litterally breaking because she does not think she is worthy of anything and twice and once since I have known her she has been in the hospital with all body functions shutting down because she thinks she deserved to die for whatever reason). She said she needs to know that Gods loves her just like he loves everyone and she needs to learn to accept that.


 
One phrase: FAMILIAR SPIRITS.... counterfeits... looks like it... acts like it...may even touch vaguely in the GENERAL sense, but not in full....not the authentic...the HOLY SPIRIT of the LORD JESUS CHRIST.

http://www.gotquestions.org/familiar-spirits.html

Also have to be careful about entertaining familiar spirits because it opens a door to other, more intense, spiritual drama, if you will...and not the good kind....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 18, 2008)

sunshineyellow said:


> Earlier this year myself and girlfriend while visiting my kids in Arizona we decided to see a psychic, I have also had experiences with prophets before. In my visit with her there was nothing demonic about it that I could see. She told me I have absolute trust and faith in the God and I surrender easy to him which is why I have so much faith. She said you have prepared the ground work for many and helped alot of people along the way including my children, family and friends and God is ready to help me and I will never have to worry about finances again. But ladies not like you think winning the lottery or something else but because I see the big picture and have trust that God is there I am okay with what life brings to me there is no worry or stress. Even before I saw her I knew God was working in my life and something was changing and finances was not going to be a problem because he always comes thru. She said your abundance comes not from the riches of the world but from seeing thru Gods eyes truly enjoying life's simple pleasures which is so true so no matter where I wake up at in life I am okay with it.
> 
> What she told my girlfriend...she needs to let of the fear in her life let go and let God (she lives with tons of fear not enough money, homeless, being alone for the rest of her life)...She spoke of her having a sad heart because she thinks she is not worthy of Gods love (so very true her heart is litterally breaking because she does not think she is worthy of anything and twice and once since I have known her she has been in the hospital with all body functions shutting down because she thinks she deserved to die for whatever reason). She said she needs to know that Gods loves her just like he loves everyone and she needs to learn to accept that.


So why did you have to have a witch tell you what God has already proclaimed in your life?   Sunshine yellow, you are too precious and too loved by God to ever go before a psychic.   All that I am about to share is in love, I promise.     

satan is a  MASTER Deceiver.  A Master of it.  satan is the father of deception and will deguise himself as an ally when he is truly not.  

I used to be in the pychic realm and I did exactly as this woman you saw did.   I spoke about God and the Bible, I could even quote scripture.   BUT it was not from God, whom I was speaking or representing.  

You cannot serve two masters.   A psychic will lead you into hell and the path of destruction.   Why?   Easy!   People want answers and they want answers quick.   It is as addictive as smoking cigarettes or shooting up heroin, for one to sit at the table of a psychic.   Or at the sofa or pillow of one.    

 

Honey, what if satan were sitting with you and telling you the very same things that this woman did?  Would you have listened?   I have news for you.............you were sitting with satan himself, and you didn't even recognize him.    The words, psychic, fortune teller, spiritualist, etc., are all of his code names for hell's representatives.   Hell's ambassadors. 

God speaks clearly and admonishes us against familiar spirits.   spirits who are FAMILIAR with you and your past and they take your path and create a 'future' for you.    If what they you of your past rings true it is because they have been familiar with you.   They were there and have been with you all of your life.   satan creeps and seeks any/all of whom he can devour....to sift as wheat.   

I do not care what she may have told you about you and what she said to and about your friend, she is only speaking of what she is familiar with about you.     

And OF COURSE she spoke of you and God.  That's the kicker right there.   For how can this woman be bad if she is 'acknowledging'  your relationship with God and your faith in Him.     And that is what satan is after.................your faith in God.   

Did he not tell Jesus to bow down and worship him?   satan wants your worship and your addiction to him, instead of God.    

I know who psychics are and what they do and how they do it.  As I said earlier, I was among them.   But God and only God took over my heart and my life and the gifts that He gave me through and by His Holy Spirit, are not being used to His glory and no one else's.   

There's so much I can tell you and want to tell you.  But some you are going to have to learn it by yourself.   And you will.   And this experience is going to 'visit' you.   Oh yes!   Expect a 'visit' from satan and often.   For now that he's gotten your attention, he's going to challenge you to test your loyalty, to him or to God.

God's answers take time and seasoning, yet it's worth it as we are being seasoned and conditioned to know and to recognize HIS voice.     satan's answer's come quickly, via psychics and that's appeals to the flesh of those who succomb to him; for people want to know and instantly.   They want shortcuts.   

But just as there were no shortcuts to the cross, there are no shortcuts to an eternal relationship with God.   If anything psychics should be running to us for prayer and deliverence instead of any child of God, running to them for a reading.    For our instruction is of and comes from God alone.  

Blessings Sunshine yellow......


----------



## PaperClip (Nov 18, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> Sunshine that is an interesting perspective but I could probably tell you the same thing after sitting down and analyzing you and your words. I am not taking away from the experience you had but the information that she provided was general. Trust in God, lean not unto your own understanding, if you sow good seed you will reap good seed, live a life that is fulfulling to God and not to yourself, God loves you, etc.
> 
> I went to a psychic once and was afraid to ever go back. I left her house and my whole day was so gloomy! My heart was so down and I truly felt like I had betrayed God's trust. I got down on my knees that night and prayed for God's forgiveness. I was so curious to hear what the person had to say that I did not think about how I would feel afterwards.
> 
> *I got a quick testimony* : I am really addicted to reading my horoscope. Don't know why I do it but I do. I always feel bad but could never break the habit. I get on the internet then I go out and ready my astrology. I would feel bad and it seems like nothing I read ever happened anyway . This thread really made me think this morning about my habit and how I have got to stop. Reading all of the responses got deep into my spirit, I was convicted and went into my favorites file and deleted all of my daily astrology websites. I thank God for each one of you, your wisdom is appreciated and valued.


 
Thank the Lord for your testimony.... I used to read my horoscope when I was a teenager and my mom would take us to see this lady who could "read".... She would say "Oh kind spirit" and stuff like that.... and my mom would burn those "holy candles".... I/we didn't know any better until I started going to my current church.... that was entertaining those familiar spirits.... 

And the Lord knows who I am because I am the type to want to know what's going on in the spirit realm.... And there is a way to know... through the HOLY SPIRIT....and because the Lord has given me to operate in the prophetic.... That gift given without repentence. I came on the planet with it.... Those psychics came on the planet with the gift to see as well.... but the devil stole and perverted the gift (just like the devil perverts the things of the Lord to make it his own but the devil is the opposite of the Lord God).


----------



## msa (Nov 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> *Honey, what if satan were sitting with you and telling you the very same things that this woman did?  Would you have listened?   I have news for you.............you were sitting with satan himself, and you didn't even recognize him.    The words, psychic, fortune teller, spiritualist, etc., are all of his code names for hell's representatives.   Hell's ambassadors. *



Now whenever I try to explain this to my friends this is exactly what I will say. Before I could never really find the right words to express what I meant. Thanks Shimmie.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Nov 18, 2008)

I feel like this about psychics:
Deuteronomy 18(NKJV)
9 “When you come into the land which the LORD your God is giving you, you shall not learn to follow the abominations of those nations. 10 There shall not be found among you anyone who makes his son or his daughter pass through the fire, or one who practices witchcraft, or a soothsayer, or one who interprets omens, or a sorcerer, 11 or one who conjures spells, or a medium, or a spiritist, or one who calls up the dead. 12 For all who do these things are an abomination to the LORD, and because of these abominations the LORD your God drives them out from before you. 13 You shall be blameless before the LORD your God. 14 For these nations which you will dispossess listened to soothsayers and diviners; but as for you, the LORD your God has not appointed such for you.

KJV
9When thou art come into the land which the LORD thy God giveth thee, thou shalt not learn to do after the abominations of those nations.

 10There shall not be found among you any one that maketh his son or his daughter to pass through the fire, or that *useth divination*, or an *observer of times*, or an enchanter, or a witch.

 11Or a charmer, or a *consulter with familiar spirits*, or a wizard, or a necromancer.

 12For all that do these things are an abomination unto the LORD: and because of these abominations the LORD thy God doth drive them out from before thee.

 13Thou shalt be perfect with the LORD thy God.

 14For these nations, which thou shalt possess, hearkened unto observers of times, and unto diviners: but as for thee, the LORD thy God hath not suffered thee so to do.


----------



## Ramya (Nov 18, 2008)

FoxyScholar said:


> Thank the Lord for your testimony.... I used to read my horoscope when I was a teenager and my mom would take us to see this lady who could "read".... She would say "Oh kind spirit" and stuff like that.... and my mom would burn those "holy candles".... I/we didn't know any better until I started going to my current church.... that was entertaining those familiar spirits....
> 
> And the Lord knows who I am because I am the type to want to know what's going on in the spirit realm.... And there is a way to know... through the HOLY SPIRIT....and because the Lord has given me to operate in the prophetic.... That gift given without repentence. I came on the planet with it.... Those psychics came on the planet with the gift to see as well.... but the devil stole and perverted the gift (just like the devil perverts the things of the Lord to make it his own but the devil is the opposite of the Lord God).



Mine started off this way. I was not raised in a Christian household but relatives recognized my gift and told me that I was doing "good things" I really thought I was helping people and that I understood my gift. Boy was I wrong


----------



## sunshineyellow (Nov 18, 2008)

I must say thank you ladies for the info, but I am not into psychics just went that one time she is who she is and I am who I am I didn't leave thinking I need to do this every week or even one more time nor did she try and con me (she did say she wish she could surrender as easily as I do) into it I thanked her and that was it. It hasn't change the way I feel about my walk with the Lord for I am still on the path.  Believe me I have been tested many of times and still being tested on a daily basis on my faith in the Lord and part of the faith is not judging people or trying to convince them that how I do it is better, that is the Lords place not mine.  The only way the devil can come in is if I allow him with fear and I when I feel him sneaking up I just rebuke him in the name of Jesus and maybe he may get a foot in the door but when I get drift of him he's gone.  I accept and respect everyone to be who they are, I can talk to them, have fun with them or whatever but, I know who I am and whose I am and it keeps me where I need to be.  On the flip side we always think others will change us but who knows how many we will change or have changed already just by being who we are.  God puts us in path of others for a reason and it's not always bad for us as most would think it may be to help bring someone to HIM.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ladies thanks for your responses they were really helpful and I enjoyed them


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 19, 2008)

I've enjoyed reading all of you ladies posts.

I do have a question though..is it a general consenus that all people who call themselves psychic are receiving messages from satan?

What about people who have received images from the future or impressions about people/events since childhood? Or what about people who ARE definitely Christians and who do not exalt themselves over God, but say that their images/messages are from God? Am I making sense ?

The reason I ask this is because my mother is a very spiritual person and she is very much a Christian. Since she was a child she was a "seer" you can say, and she often receives impressions about people pr events that come to pass.

She also has a friend who is a minister, and is *most definitely* gifted with prophetic powers. She preaches from the Bible. I know that she used to use tarot many years ago, and others things in the past, but has renounced such practices for years, because she did realize that they were not of God, and *openly* stated that she does not touch that type of stuff anymore. 

What is the difference between the gift of prophecy, and "psychics"? How can you tell the difference?

When I say psychic, I'm not talking about tarot users, or folks who have those shops, or people who try to rob other's money and lead them astray. I mean people who truly do receive images about the future (from God) and use them to help guide.

I am currently reading the Bible for myself, I've never read it in entirety before, so I am far from a scholar, and I'm unsure about many things. Maybe I am confused about the term "prophet."

TIA


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Sunshine yellow.   I don't want anything in my post to offend you, neither am I passing judgement.   

I will just address certain points in your post which are very important.    My notes are in 'red' within your post.   None of this is judgment upon you personally.   It's an observation and my response.    Also I am using the pronoun 'you' in general terms.  



sunshineyellow said:


> I must say thank you ladies for the info, but I am not into psychics just went that one time she is who she is and I am who I am I didn't leave thinking I need to do this every week or even one more time nor did she try and con me (she did say she wish she could surrender as easily as I do) into it I thanked her and that was it. It hasn't change the way I feel about my walk with the Lord for I am still on the path.
> 
> Believe me I have been tested many of times and still being tested on a daily basis on my faith in the Lord and part of the faith is not judging people or trying to convince them that how I do it is better, that is the Lords place not mine.
> 
> ...


 
Question:  Did you initially go to this woman to bring 'change' to her?  

In your post it 'appeared' your experience was as others who go visit a psychic, 'searching' for answers.   And in your post credit (acknowledgement) was given to this psychic for 'knowing' your past and that of your friends.

In so doing, without knowing, you have given those spirits that she is operating under, access to your spirit and they WILL come and visit you, adding to your daily tests.  Even Jesus knew not to give satan any type of foothold.

Willfully walking into the 'house' of a witch and taking counsel with one, allowing one to look into your spirit, immediately cancels out this statement which you've made (bolded in red above). 

_*"The only way the devil can come in is if I allow him with fear and I when I feel him sneaking up I just rebuke him in the name of Jesus and maybe he may get a foot in the door but when I get drift of him he's gone*."_

We cannot rebuke what you defend.  It has to be fully acknowledged that you went there and was wrong to do so be it your intent or not.  The enemy has to be rebuked in 'whole' not in part. 

When someone visits a psychic and sits with them and listens,  they are allowing the psychic to connect with their spirit and in many cases their soul.  And you are literally sitting 'in agreement with them.    Think about it.     As soon as a psychic says something that has occurred in your life that you can relate to, IMMEDIATELY your spirit LEAPS towards him/her in total agreement.   

You spirit releases an immediate reaction that says, 'Yes, that's right;  or that's true.   And immediately you  lean in for more. "   The devil 'has' you.  he's made the connection with your spirit and *you have become a "Captive Audience'*.   satan has you captivated.   And everything oone does to justify a psychic experience is evidence that he still has you 'captive'.   And why not?   he has befriended you; he has revealed knowledge of you and past events which have deeply affected you ..... AND he's given you 'hope' for your future.   'You' have become his ally.  
The evidence is when one becomes defensive and justifies.   Until 'you' call it for what it is, which is witchcraft, these spirits which you have allowed into your spirit will indeed visit you in far greater measure than the trials you are having now. 

For satan lies in wait, for just the right moment, just the right trial to launch his attack and it will be within your mind.   There will be a conflict of interest, a conflict of faith and what to believe and who to believe, and the struggle will be back/forth, for a spirit of confusion has taken place over your mind and your relationship with the Lord.   

We cannot serve two masters.  We simply cannot.  

It's interesting and fascinating how God moves.   I had been avoiding this thread topic.  God knows how I don't like it, for I have not only lived it, but satan loves to 'fight' with this issue, and I was simply not in the mood.    But God gave me this scripture this morning and it is so on time. 

_Dear children, keep yourselves from idols (false gods)--[from anything and everything that would occupy the place in your heart due to God, from any sort of substitute for Him that would take first place in your life]. Amen (so let it be).  1 John 5:21 (Amplified Bible)_
______________________

Wow!  "_Stay away...... from anything or any sort of substitute for Him...."_

What an awesome God we serve.  And He is the REAL thing, no substitute.   God doesn't give us generic, He gives us the original, the one and only, the first cast from the mold.   Our God.  

Hugs and blessings and peace  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 19, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> I've enjoyed reading all of you ladies posts.
> 
> I do have a question though..is it a general consenus that all people who call themselves psychic are receiving messages from satan?
> 
> ...


I can tell you in heartbeat what the difference is.  But there's something that you need to do so that you will 'know, that you know, that you know the difference for yourself.

In prayer, ask God to show you the difference.   He will!


----------



## sunshineyellow (Nov 19, 2008)

Dear Shimmie,

You are so welcomed for your input.  Love sunshine yellow.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Nov 19, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> I've enjoyed reading all of you ladies posts.
> 
> I do have a question though..is it a general consenus that all people who call themselves psychic are receiving messages from satan?
> 
> ...



I would love a straightforward general answer to this as well.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 19, 2008)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I would love a straightforward general answer to this as well.


I serious when I say this.  It's just that critical.

Ask God to show you the difference.  He will.  He wants to.  

Here's why:

To tell you in words, you will forget.  

To learn it from God, you will never forget AND

You will be able to 'rightly' discern the Truth when someone is speaking a word over you.   You will be able to discern if it is from the Holy Spirit or satan.  

No matter what God has, satan has his 'counterfeit', a copy cat. an imitation.  Deception.  

And we cannot be deceived by thinking that a Prophet is truly a Prophet from God, just because he or she may be speaking from a Church pulpit or a prophetic service, even while quoting scripture.  

satan has witches in the Church and you need to be able to discern them quickly and accurately, and without hesitation, dismiss them and not allow them to 'read' your spirit, nor allow your spirit to 'leap' in agreement with them as they speak of the familiar in your life, past/present/future.  For they are 'familiar' spirits lying to you.

Ask God to teach you and show you the difference.  For no amount of words can tell you.  

Blessings...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 19, 2008)

sunshineyellow said:


> Dear Shimmie,
> 
> You are so welcomed for your input.  Love sunshine yellow.


 God bless you precious daughter of God.


----------



## momi (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for your insight on this Shimmie...


----------



## cocochanty (Nov 19, 2008)

thank you shimmie for your explanation!!!!!! because the deception in this world is spreading at a fast pace. Not many people are willing to seek the truth, and they dont understand the truth


----------



## aribell (Nov 20, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I serious when I say this. It's just that critical.
> 
> Ask God to show you the difference. He will. He wants to.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, but I have questions too.  And I've been trying to figure this out for over a year.  There is a woman who co-pastors a tiny church with her husband.  I went there because my sister was going.  And they usually have a "prophetic word/annointing" part of the service where she (and sometimes her husband) will speak specific things to people in the congregation.  The congregation swears that she has never been wrong...and she only encourages godly behavior.  More than that, she more than once read my heart completely.  I didn't seek her out, she has just always read my heart completely, and I was really taken aback by the experience. (and really, it wasn't general applicable-to-everyone stuff, it was really particular to me).

On one hand I cannot deny the _accuracy_ of her words, and yet, like you said, my _spirit _has never quite settled about it...and I eventually ended up walking out right in the middle of a church service for no articulable reason other than that I just felt like I couldn't be there--and I've not gone back. 

What you said about familiar spirits made sense to me, and I recognized it.  But what I don't understand is how something can be of Satan when it doesn't lead you away from God's commands?  I explicitly had the thought more than once that what she was doing seemed more like the insight of a psychic than the Spirit of God, and I did leave, but in I'm against calling fellow believers tools of Satan unless that is really the truth.  It could be incredibly hurtful.  And if that is the truth, then I should probably go back and talk to her about it, since there is something of a relationship there.  

But to be sure, what would *biblical *prophecy look like?  My best answer would be that biblical prophets are never just reading people's spirits or predicting the future, they are always bearing a word from the Lord and pointing individuals to knowledge of and obedience to Him.  Is it right to say that any "prophecy" which is not serving this purpose is a "familiar spirit"?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 20, 2008)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Thank you, but I have questions too. And I've been trying to figure this out for over a year. There is a woman who co-pastors a tiny church with her husband. I went there because my sister was going. And they usually have a "prophetic word/annointing" part of the service where she (and sometimes her husband) will speak specific things to people in the congregation. The congregation swears that she has never been wrong...and she only encourages godly behavior. More than that, she more than once read my heart completely. I didn't seek her out, she has just always read my heart completely, and I was really taken aback by the experience. (and really, it wasn't general applicable-to-everyone stuff, it was really particular to me).
> 
> On one hand I cannot deny the _accuracy_ of her words, and yet, like you said, my _spirit _has never quite settled about it...and I eventually ended up walking out right in the middle of a church service for no articulable reason other than that I just felt like I couldn't be there--and I've not gone back.
> 
> ...


 
You are exactly where God wants you; so that He can show you the difference.   

Anyone of us here can 'tell' you, but only in words.   The position that you are in is a gift, so allow God to unwrap it for you and seal it in your heart and in your spirit.  

I would have to be in the Church service to 'discern' what's in operation.  God gives us the answers we are seeking.   

AND what I am about to say is important!

It's not that deep!     It's not.  It's quite easy, but we have to be willing to be 'fully' yielded to the Holy Spirit and submitted to His teaching. 

It takes time with Him...alone.    Getting to know Him and His voice and not that of a _stranger_.  

What does God say?  

_"My 'Sheep' know my voice and the voice of a stranger they will not follow. '_

_"Thine ears shall hear a voice behind it saying, this is the way, walk ye in it." _

So many who say they are Christians, yet they are not following 'HIS voice.   They follow that of a stranger.  

What are the signs of those following strange voices?  They go against God's word and follow that which is not of Him and justify it, make excuses or they harden their hearts against correction.  

This is why God wants us to 'know' Him.   Spend time alone with Him so that He can show us the difference.   Once you 'know' and you are settled in with God's presence, you can immediately discern the voice of a 'stranger'.   

What  occurred to you in Church, only God can tell you.   Only God.  I believe that the Pastors were operating under the 'gift's of the Spirit, but  often, our flesh gets in the way and we miss God.   One thing I will tell you is that God does not want us to become dependent upon having 'a word' spoken to us and over us.   

We STILL and we MUST be able to walk by faith and to be able to rightly discern God's direction for our lives.   What happens is that the Prophets become our God.  People will depend upon hearing 'a word' spoken over them and not seek God for themselves.    It's not a sin to have a prophetic word spoken over you, but many times God will say, 'enough',  come know me for yourself.   God wants to speak into our lives.  And He will....   Just ask.  

People are just 'fools' these days.  They say they are Christians and the stuff that they believe in and support is so off the wall, that you wonder if another god has arisen.   And literally, another god has, it's satan.     And what satan is doing is using those who profess to be God loving Christians, as his tools to lead others astray; others who have not taken time to 'know' God for themselves.  

"_Father, teach me; teach me who you are; show me the difference.  Teach me in the way, that I will have no doubt about what's from you and no doubt as to what I should do.  _

_ In Jesus's name, Amen and Amen._


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Nov 20, 2008)

Shimmie, thank you for your words of wisdom.  I knew when I read this part of your post God was going to deliver a powerful message for us to hear:



> It's interesting and fascinating how God moves. *I had been avoiding this thread topic. God knows how I don't like it, for I have not only lived it, but satan loves to 'fight' with this issue, and I was simply not in the mood.* But God gave me this scripture this morning and it is so on time.


Those things that we wrestle with the most are the same things that bring God the most Glory. 

You made a another PROFOUND statement here: 





> What occurred to you in Church, only God can tell you. Only God. I believe that the Pastors were operating under the 'gift's of the Spirit, but often, our flesh gets in the way and we miss God. One thing I will tell you is that God does not want us to become dependent upon having 'a word' spoken to us and over us.
> 
> We STILL and we MUST be able to walk by faith and to be able to rightly discern God's direction for our lives. What happens is that the Prophets become our God. People will depend upon hearing 'a word' spoken over them and not seek God for themselves. It's not a sin to have a prophetic word spoken over you, but many times God will say, 'enough', come know me for yourself. God wants to speak into our lives. And He will.... Just ask.
> 
> People are just 'fools' these days. They say they are Christians and the stuff that they believe in and support is so off the wall, that you wonder if another god has arisen. And literally, another god has, it's satan.  And what satan is doing is using those who profess to be God loving Christians, as his tools to lead others astray; others who have not taken time to 'know' God for themselves.



I have noticed in the past few years when watching TV or listening to the radio that every ministry conference has someone speaking that will deliver a PROPHETIC word! My spirit would become really unsettled every time I would hear an announcement about all of these prophets.  There is nothing wrong with receiving a prophetic word but I believe that Christians are turning to people instead of God for answers.  Its like everyone is hanging on to the end of their seats waiting to hear what the next prophet has to say about their life and future.  Why not trust God? I guess that is why my spirit was always so unsettled when I would read my astrology.  I knew that I was wrong but I was hooked until this week.  Haven't even read it or thought about it. This may sound small to some but believe me its a MAJOR step for me.

You also spoke on the voice of a stranger versus that of God.  When I with the psychic it seemed evil.  Her voice was harsh and dark and there was something about her eyes. I paid for an hour session but eventually I could tell that she wanted to end it sooner.  Her face began to tighten up and her words were minced.  She was not like when we first started talking, maybe she sensed something?  I may have made her uneasy because I just sat there and I couldn't form any words or thoughts so she began to talk.  She was telling me things that were true but I was thinking "would God really allow her to know this about me?".  If God and I are friends and I get a sense of darkness about this person I don't think he would let her know me like this???

I am rambling at this point  but thank you Shimmie for your wisdom. See its that "Seasoning" that makes you wise.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 20, 2008)

Natasha2005 said:


> Shimmie, thank you for your words of wisdom. I knew when I read this part of your post God was going to deliver a powerful message for us to hear:
> 
> Those things that we wrestle with the most are the same things that bring God the most Glory.
> 
> ...


You are right on target, Natasha  

You know I used to study astrology.  I had books and books on it and I could name just about all of the inward studies of it.   I even 'studied' how to chart horoscopes.   One of my (PAST) favorite astrologers was Sidney Omarr.  I also 'read' people.  But it was God's gift of the prophetic being mis-used.   I didn't know that satan was using what God has placed in me for God's glory and not his.  

Plus, it always left me dry and empty; I was always 'missing' something and I was very empty and always sad.    Nothing I did outside of God fulfilled me until I fully received our Lord Jesus Christ.  God had His hand upon me the entire time, I just didn't 'know' it.   Sometimes we have to know the bad before we can appreciate the ultimate of Good whom God is.   Now that I know the love of Jesus, I can never go back.  I just can't.   Even when 'Shimmie' is in her 'flesh', fussing and disagreeing up a storm, God has a way of getting a hold of me, and just making me fully aware of Him and not the issues.    Then I 'fuss' with the Lord.   

We have to know God.   We have to.  The devil is out here deceiving so many people and messing up their lives.   I've never seen so much confusion.    People say they love Jesus Christ and yet their 'fruit' shows or says otherwise and they don't even see it.   

I can remember when it was time for me to tie my shoes without 'Mommie' helping me.   I got it 'twisted' and knotted, or they would get loose, but eventually I learned how to tie my shoes by myself.    

Now they have 'Vel-Cro'  Gee!  Who knew?  

God bless you Natasha     Each day I grow more and more and each day, I wish it were as easy as Vel-Cro, but God wants us to learn how to _tie our shoes_.   Afterall, we can do all things through Christ who strengthens us.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 20, 2008)

The first commandment...to love the L-rd your G-d with all your heart, mind and soul.  We must trust in His providence.  There have been psychics that have tried to tell me something similiar.  I know that it's G-d in whom I must trust.  Even prophets...you have to be careful.  It's so easy to fall for them when you are hurting, tired, spiritually hungry.  What I'd suggest is to leave those be and not consult them at all.  It's a sin (psychics).  And there have been so many religious that have abused their congregations, leaving people dry and miserable.  Get alone with G-d and pray unceasingly and He will tell you you need to do.  Keep asking...never stop.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 21, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> The first commandment...to love the L-rd your G-d with all your heart, mind and soul. We must trust in His providence. There have been psychics that have tried to tell me something similiar. I know that it's G-d in whom I must trust. Even prophets...you have to be careful. It's so easy to fall for them when you are hurting, tired, spiritually hungry.
> 
> What I'd suggest is to leave those be and not consult them at all. It's a sin (psychics).
> 
> And there have been so many religious that have abused their congregations, leaving people dry and miserable. Get alone with G-d and pray unceasingly and He will tell you you need to do. Keep asking...never stop.


Amen, Angel......... Amen.   

Pray without ceasing.   

There's just too much to 'tell' on this subject, way too much.  But the best way to know is by staying in prayer and allowing the Holy Spirit to speak to your heart.  

In all of my life as a Christian, the Lord has only allowed two major Prophets speak to me.  And I know why.  It was for me to know Him through Him and not through man. 

I love this scripture from the book of  I Kings 19:11-13.  Please read the entire chapter when you have a chance. 

11 And he said, Go forth, and stand upon the mount before the LORD. 

And, behold, the LORD passed by, and a great and strong wind rent the mountains, and brake in pieces the rocks before the LORD; 

*but the LORD was not in the wind:* 

and after the wind an earthquake; 

*but the LORD was not in the earthquake:* 

12 And after the earthquake a fire; 

*but the LORD was not in the fire:* 

and after the fire a _STILL SMALL VOICE_. 

13 *And it was so,* *when Elijah heard it*, 

that he wrapped his face in his mantle, and went out, and stood in the entering in of the cave. And, behold, there came a voice unto him, and said, What doest thou here, Elijah? 

----------------------

This scripture minsters to me so deeply.   Our 'flesh' always seeks a grand stand to hear from God.   But when we allow ourselves to bypass the destractions, we will here God deep down in our heart, our spirit, in that _'Still Small Voice'_ which is always there, waiting for us to listen and hear Him speak.   

God's voice, is not in the obvious, but yet it is obvious when we listen. 

Praise the name of Jesus....... Praise God, Praise and Bless His holy matchless name.   In Jesus's Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 21, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> God's voice, is not in the obvious, but yet it is obvious when we listen.


 
Yes, indeed. He used Moses who had a speech impediment.  I began peeing back the layers for several years now and G-d has been there to help me keep focuses.  To some, my religious choice is a  chain about the neck.  But it's in that tradition and obedience that the simplicity of life is being found.  We make things so very complicated  and yet, we think G-d himself should be so very simplistic as though He is not omniscient.  We should be simplistic and allow Him to be so very complicated  in what He does for our lives.  It's not believing everything without questions ...He didn't give us a brain like that.  But oftentimes there is coming to understanding through  struggling.  Jacob becomes Israel by wrestling with G-d.  

There have been some very supernatural events happening to me all throughout my life and I'd rarely told my parents or others close to me.  I just usually didn'tt since I knew that they wouldn't comprehend that that was how G-d speaks to me.  I think it takes time to figure out whether what a "prophet" says is truth.  That's why I say to leave it all alone when you are searching for peace.  I did get caught up in that stuff years ago and it nearly destroyed my life.  G-d sent me elsewhere and it took years, but I've finally found the truth.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome post, hwiseman....    I placed my answers within your post in red bolded.  



hwiseman said:


> Yes, indeed. He used Moses who had a speech impediment. I began peeing back the layers for several years now and G-d has been there to help me keep focuses.
> 
> _To some, my religious choice is a chain about the neck._
> 
> ...


*Whew!  Your entire post.... awesome testimony unto the Lord.  You are making Him so happy, because you have placed your trust in Him and not in man.* 

Hugs and blessings to you....  

Shimmie is still growing in the Lord.....


----------



## kally (Nov 21, 2008)

I grew up the same way and think they exist. My faith however is in God in heaven and Jesus Christ.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Nov 21, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> *Whew! Your entire post.... awesome testimony unto the Lord. You are making Him so happy, because you have placed your trust in Him and not in man.*
> 
> Hugs and blessings to you....
> 
> Shimmie is still growing in the Lord.....


 
I'm trying.  It's not easy in my community but I know there is only 1 G-d.  I'm just trying to live well and let the rest speak for itself.  I'm often imperfect .  But anyway......


----------



## aribell (Nov 21, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Yes, indeed. He used Moses who had a speech impediment. I began peeing back the layers for several years now and G-d has been there to help me keep focuses. To some, my religious choice is a chain about the neck. But it's in that tradition and obedience that the simplicity of life is being found. We make things so very complicated and yet, we think G-d himself should be so very simplistic as though He is not omniscient. We should be simplistic and allow Him to be so very complicated in what He does for our lives. It's not believing everything without questions ...He didn't give us a brain like that. *But oftentimes there is coming to understanding through struggling. Jacob becomes Israel by wrestling with G-d. *


 
I love that story of Jacob struggling with the Lord because that really is so much of what walking with the Lord is about.  I'm so happy that people have been willing to share their perspective and experiences in this thread because, truly, prophecy and the supernatural (and flesh v. spirit) are things which I have been struggling with spiritually for almost 2 years.  But I sensed throughout that journey that the Lord was trying to teach me something that I would only be able to understand fully if I walked through it.

From those lessons I can also, as Shimmie and Hwiseman said, attest to the fact that the only thing needful is to submit to the Holy Spirit, and to seek Him alone.  A friend of mine and I erred a while back in seeking too much knowledge for ourselves, which is what psychic phenomena and fleshly prophecy can become about.  Unwilling to wholly depend on the Lord, and growing impatient in waiting on Him, I was seeking after knowledge and understanding that I could get for myself.  It can be a subtle thing.  

As far as the church that I went to is concerned, I think that is an issue of the flesh being prevalent in the use of the genuine gift.  In thinking about it more, I realized that what has always seemed off is that those pastors seem to be ultimately concerned with building _their_ church, and their ability to speak a word over people is center stage, which should not be what draws people to a church.


----------



## mrselle (Nov 22, 2008)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I would love a straightforward general answer to this as well.



I've always been told that prophecy is confirmation for something that God has already spoken to you.  So in other words, when someone is truly prophesying to you, what they say isn't going to be a shock to you.  God will have already placed what they are speaking in your heart.

I've only had to people prophesy to me...my prayer partner and my former pastor.  Both of them spoke to me about things I hadn't shared with anyone but God, so what they told me could have only been from God.  Others have tried to speak into my life and what they said didn't sit right in my spirit.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I've always been told that prophecy is confirmation for something that God has already spoken to you. So in other words, when someone is truly prophesying to you, what they say isn't going to be a shock to you. God will have already placed what they are speaking in your heart.
> 
> I've only had to people prophesy to me...my prayer partner and my former pastor. Both of them spoke to me about things I hadn't shared with anyone but God, so what they told me could have only been from God. Others have tried to speak into my life and what they said didn't sit right in my spirit.


 

So True, Mrselle, so true.  You are blessed in many ways, but the one reason you 'knew' this prophesy to be true, is because you are 'seasoned' with the voice of the Holy Spirit.   

And it's so critical to 'know' His voice; for even a pychic can speak of things which only you (speaking 'you' in general) know about, for 'familiar spirits' are in operation who are 'familiar' with your life. They are reading our actions, so even when we don't 'speak' vocally what we going through, the enemy is still making note of the events surrounding your life and how you 'privately' respond to them.   

Prophesy goes beyond giving a 'personal' word to someone.  Prophets are sent by God to forwarn the "Church" of what's to come.   We've seen many prophet within the koolaide bunch, with their 'weird' predictions and all that came about were false notions. But even as seasoned humans who know and flow with God, we still operate 'in the flesh', we can still hit or miss when giving a 'word' from the Lord.  

We have to have that 'knowing' --- knowing the difference between His voice and that of humans.  No matter how close or accurate they are, we still have to know the difference between that of man and that of the Holy Spirit.  All is takes is a bad day in traffic, argument with a spouse, boss or challenge with a child, a human can miss it and be off by a hair.

We can get so 'caught up' in the accuracy initially of a prophetic word, and then miss the rest of the message which may have error.  But because of the Holy Spirit, we will be able to tell the difference, if the words should go off track, even the slightest.  That' one word can make us or break us.  

God bless you, and I'm in admiration of your walk with the Lord. It strengthens my walk all the more.


----------



## mrselle (Nov 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> So True, Mrselle, so true.  You are blessed in many ways, but the one reason you 'knew' this prophesy to be true, is because you are 'seasoned' with the voice of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> And it's so critical to 'know' His voice; for even a pychic can speak of things which only you (speaking 'you' in general) know about, for 'familiar spirits' are in operation who are 'familiar' with your life. They are reading our actions, so even when we don't 'speak' vocally what we going through, the enemy is still making note of the events surrounding your life and how you 'privately' respond to them.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Shimmie for your kind words.  Somehow your words want me to walk that much closer with God.  You have such an encouraging spirit that I really admire and appreciate. 

You are absolutely right…we do have to be able to discern the voice of the Holy Spirit and the voice of humans.  There have been times when my friend and prayer partner spoke some things to me and it was clear that while some of it was from the Holy Spirit, some of it was *her* own thoughts and feelings.  God had to use those situations to show me that I don’t have to go to someone else to get HIM to hear my prayer; I can pray to HIM all by myself and HE still hears me.  It also taught me that there are certain things that God will speak to me that I shouldn’t share with others, no matter how much of a trusted friend they are.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 25, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Thank you, Shimmie for your kind words. Somehow your words want me to walk that much closer with God. You have such an encouraging spirit that I really admire and appreciate.
> 
> You are absolutely right…we do have to be able to discern the voice of the Holy Spirit and the voice of humans.
> 
> ...


That's because we 'love' each other and as sisters we seek to encourage one another.   It's as natural as breathing to us to speak words of our own to encourage those whom we love.   

However, we can speak things over our lives, another gift of the prophetic.  God gave this to us.  

I so agree with wanting to get closer to the Lord.  Lately, I've been 'clinging' to the Lord.  And it's a wonderful place to be.   

Mselle, I'm still being blessed by you.  One day, I will share in detail.   Have a beautiful thanksgiving.   I mean it with all of my heart.


----------



## mrselle (Nov 25, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Mselle, I'm still being blessed by you.  One day, I will share in detail.   Have a beautiful thanksgiving.   I mean it with all of my heart.



And I have been blessed by you.  I can't wait for you to share, but I know that you will do it at the appointed time.  ;0)  

I hope you have a beautiful Thanksgiving too.


----------



## firecracker (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't believe in that madness.  No offense to whomever does.  As a Christian only God knows what my future holds because he planned it all out.  What some crystal ball looking card laying lifeline hand looker gon tell me bout me?  Yeah I went really countrified on that last sentence.  I worked in Hollywood where a bunch of fakes were ripping folks off for money looking for miracles, healing, etc.  OOOOKKKKKKKKKK whateva gypsy woman


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't believe in going to phsychics cause' I am a child of the most high God and if I want to know anything, I can open my bible or pray to God and receive revelation by the holy spirit.

Regarding pyschics telling the truth i.e. sunshine Yellow's experience:

there was an apostle in the bible, can't remember his name but this girl who had a familiar spirit on her was going through the town saying, "These men are ......." The apostle rebuked her but what was the reason behind her doing this; she wanted to gain their attention through initially telling the truth but really was only saying what they alread knew to be true. She was trying to captivate them into her web or I should say, they were trying to captivate the apostle.


----------



## rayness (Nov 29, 2008)

Speaking from experience don't even get involved with that stuff.  I will not go into details but trust me you don't even want to deal with psychics and all of the other things that it brings upon you.  Especially if you are a Christian and believe in God.


----------



## aribell (Mar 16, 2009)

Reading over this again, and am still perplexed.  

Off to start a spinoff...


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 17, 2009)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Reading over this again, and am still perplexed.
> 
> Off to start a spinoff...


 
What perplexes you hun? 

-------------------------> Ok, just saw ur spinoff.


----------



## divya (Mar 17, 2009)

My position on the gift of prophecy has been formed through being taught the following Scriptural tests. (posted this in the spinoff thread as well).

The Scriptures give numerous tests or identifying marks of a prophet. When we take a close look at these tests/marks, psychics fail:


*Test Number 1:  Deuteronomy 18:21-22*
_"And if thou say in thine heart, How shall we know the word which the Lord hath not spoken?  When a prophet speaketh in the name of the Lord, if the thing follow not, nor come to pass, that is the thing which the Lord hath not spoken, but the prophet hath spoken it presumptuously: thou shalt not be afraid of him." _

*Test Number 2: Numbers 12:6*
_ "And he said, hear now my words:  if there be a prophet among you, I the Lord will make myself known unto him in a vision, and will speak unto him in a dream." _

*Test Number 3:  Numbers 24:4 & 16*
_"He hath said, which heard the words of God, which saw the vision of the Almighty, falling into a trance, but having his eyes open...He hath said, which heard the words of God, and knew the knowledge of the most High, which saw the vision of the Almighty, falling into a trance, but having his eyes open:_" 

*Test Number 4: Daniel 10:17*
_ "For how can the servant of this my lord talk with this my lord?  for as for me, straightway there remained no strength in me, neither is there breath left in me." _

*Test Number 5:  Daniel 10:18*
_"Then there came again and touched me one like the appearance of a man, and he strengthened me." _

*Test Number 6:  Jeremiah 28:9*
_"The prophet which prophesieth of peace, when the word of the prophet shall come to pass, then shall the prophet be known, that the Lord hath truly sent him." _

* Test Number 7:  2 Peter 1:20*
_"Knowing this first, that no prophecy of the scripture is of any private interpretation."_

*Test Number 8:  2 Peter 1:21*
_"For the prophecy came not in old time by the will of man:  but holy men of God spake as they were moved by the Holy Ghost." _

*Test Number 9:  1 Corinthians 14:3*
_"But he that prophesieth speaketh unto men to edification, and exhortation, and comfort." _

* Test Number 10:  Isaiah 8:19-20*
_"And when they shall say unto you, Seek unto them that have familiar spirits, and unto wizards that peep, and that mutter:  should not a people seek unto their God?  for the living to the dead?  To the law and to the testimony: if they speak not according to this word, it is because there is no light in them." _

*Test Number 11:  1 John 4:1-3*
_"Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they, are of God:  because many false prophets are gone out into the world.  Hereby know ye the Spirit of God:  Every spirit that confesseth that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is of God:  And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is in the world."_ 

*Test Number 12:  Matthew 7:15-16*
_"Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.  Ye shall know them by their fruits. . ." _


----------



## Laela (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree wholeheartedly...



momi said:


> We are to avoid all works of the flesh - and this includes sorcery/psychics (Galations 5:20) (Deutoronomy 18: 9-13)
> 
> Christians are to have no part of them - these are an abomination to the Lord.
> 
> *This is one of the ways people become posessed because those works can open up your spirit to demonic attack.*


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 29, 2010)

Duchesse said:


> I've enjoyed reading all of you ladies posts.
> 
> I do have a question though..is it a general consenus that all people who call themselves psychic are receiving messages from satan?
> 
> ...


 
Interesting question. I hope someone will respond to this that has better knowledge on the gift of prophecy. What i''ll say is psychic isn't the right word for what you're describing although I can't suggest a better word ... perhaps they have a sensitive spirit? 

I think I have a very sensitive spirit and i've never been 'psychic' or practiced anything dodgy. I have a feeling in my spirit when things are about to happen before there are any physical signs of it ... it's as if I just know. Before my ex and I broke up, things were perfect .. we were very in love and very connected. I was out shopping for lingerie for us to celebrate something that happened in his life one day and I just knew it was going to be a waste of money because we wouldn't make it until then (the following weekend or so). Why, I don't know. (I must add that i wasn't a committed Christian then. I've been able to 'feel/know' things before I became a committed Christian - although I was a fair weather Christian). The job I recently got happened really fast and kind of took me by surprise but I had been feeling in my spirit before then that something big and good was coming my way and urged to pray with authority before anything even happened. In church I think the Sunday before I got the call, I was feeling a pushing in my spirit ... like something welling up and I didn't understand it and then tried to put words to the feelings and what came out was authority. That I need to take authority and pray with authority and sureness/strong confidence, something like that. If you read my testimony, you would see why I needed to do that eventually. I didn't understand it at the time. I usually know when something unpleasant is going to happen in the day, I feel an anxiety and unrest in my spirit and it happens and i'm like, oh that's why and the feeling relieves me. I feel things in my spirit very often. Lately i've started dreaming ... I dream things and they come to pass. Not in the exact way it happened in my dream but the feeling and emotions are the same and when it happens I then understand why the setting was so in my dream. I can only feel and dream things about myself and my life though, not about others except my immidiate family but only occassionally. I pray about something and I dream the end result and it happens that way/close - the emotions/implications are usually the same. 

I have been meaning to speak to someone about this for a while but wasn't sure so i'm really hoping someone chips in.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jul 31, 2010)

.......................................


----------



## Laela (Jul 31, 2010)

I was about to respond to your other thread...now I'm reading this post, I see why you were attacked in your sleep. .. demons really don't attack unless they have a legal right to do so, IOW, they got an "in" . 

Last month, they got an in to attack you, because you knowingly exposed yourself to the darkness.

I'd once been attacked the way you described in your sleep attack thread, after watching a movie with witchcraft in it. Woke up to the bed shaking and I was physically orgasmic. It was a jarring experience and I asked God for forgiveness. I am now more vigilant about what I let into my "gates" (eyes, ear, mouth)

Your sleep paralysis was likely an attack by Incubus.. I pray for you deliverance from this foul spirit... There is deliverance and I'm glad you called on the name of Jesus!

Also, please remember, the kingdom of darkness has power, too. There are people who can see into the future, because Satan gave them that power. 

God's power is a result of prayer and faith and it's *never *used for entertainment, but for restoration and healing. It doesn't come with a fee attached. We are to be always be prayerful and discerning in our spirit to be able to see the difference because Satan can present himself as an angel of Light. God always wants the best for us, the Angel of Light wants the opposite and seeks to destroy us.






Jynlnd13 said:


> Wow great thread. I got my "palm read" last month when I was in New York. I fully believe and trust in God. But my friend was getting her's done, and I thought why not, let's see if these people really know anything. Well, with my friend she was spot on with her, and said someone was practicing Black Magic on her, to try to ruin her love life..my friend was so freaked out she made me pray for her and bless the apartment when we got home. My friend is very spiritual, but she is a "New Age" believer, she believes there is a God, but not that one is right over the other. This lady wanted to come to our apartment and do some kind of "cleanse"  with candles and stuff, I was a guest at the apartment at the time, I didn't want to be there, I prefer not to get invovled in that kind of stuff. The lady never got  to do it anyway because she we had to leave.
> 
> But with my "reading" she basically said things I already knew. I said a pray before she even touched me. I know it is wrong, but I wasn't seeking her for answers. I already know God is my answer. I just wanted to see she had to say about me. I got cards done too, but she wouldn't read them to me, ripped me off $25. She kept saying, I won't read these to you because they don't matter right now, just listen to what I'm telling you to do... I was thinking um but I just paid you $25..?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Jul 31, 2010)

................................................................


----------



## Marhia (Aug 1, 2010)

Laela said:


> I was about to respond to your other thread...now I'm reading this post, I see why you were attacked in your sleep. .. demons really don't attack unless they have a legal right to do so, IOW, they got an "in" .
> 
> Last month, they got an in to attack you, because you knowingly exposed yourself to the darkness.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for that response right there.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Aug 1, 2010)

I know that there are people that 'know' things.  When I lived in FL, I was left in a room with a blind man.  Surprisingly, he wanted to play cards, or so I thought.  He asked me to shuffle the cards so I did.  He proceeded to flip over cards and 'read' them.  He told me that I was already pregnant with a boy and that he would have a very rough start to his life.  He told me some other things but I wasn't really listening.

What he told me came to fruition.  When he initially gave me this info, I tossed it to the side thinking he was nuts.  Nowadays, I think about him from time to time trying to remember the other things he told me.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Aug 1, 2010)

First time reading this thread. Lot's of great knowledge in here. I've gone through my own struggles in the past with seeing psychics. What Shimmie mentioned about the agreeance and "opening yourself up" made so much sense. 

Even though I've grown spiritually, there are times I still get tempted for confirmation that what I'm feeling is right. I understand fully how it's a trap of the enemy to try to lead me away from God's purpose for situations crossing (or re-crossing) my path. I'll have a "knowing" about whatever it is already. It wasn't, I don't know what's going on, tell me what's going on. It was, I'm pretty sure I know what's going on, but what if I'm wrong? Let me ask...

Either way, it's not trusting God. I believe it is God in me that allows me to know the things I know, so to entertain someone to tell me something different truly is opening up the door to *confusion*. Because we feel what we feel for a reason and that feeling won't go away simply because of something we hear. But once we've entertained it by listening to it and something said conflicts with your feelings an internal battle begins.

I see how people can fall into the trap. But being intune with God through Christ and the Holy Spirit and His word pays off soo much better. That faith and understanding in the midst is worth so much more, it is so much more powerful than someone speaking something to you and you knowing it in your head for some time. God lets you know exactly WHEN you need to know it, not a moment too soon, or too late for positive outcomes.

Well anyway, after all that, I really just came in here to say that earlier this year I had a revelation that seeing psychics is much like the tree of knowledge of good and evil satan tricked Eve into eating from. It was the same promise. "You will be as gods and know everything." In the same manner, it can cause a separation in our relationship with God and the life He wants for us should we make choices based on that 'knowledge' that goes against His will. God want us to trust in Him with all our hearts and in all our ways acknowledge Him and He'll direct our paths.

So today I say, don't give into anything else trying to lead you but God. He's the only one you can trust that won't steer your wrong. Always pray to God about prophecies in church settings as well. He'll always reveal the truth to you. Always.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 2, 2010)

Laela, that jesus-is-lord site about Incubus was quite interesting but do you know where the name Incubus came from and how they know that is the name of this particular devil? I did a keyword search in the Bible on biblegateway.com and there was no such thing in the Bible.



Laela said:


> I was about to respond to your other thread...now I'm reading this post, I see why you were attacked in your sleep. .. demons really don't attack unless they have a legal right to do so, IOW, they got an "in" .
> 
> Last month, they got an in to attack you, because you knowingly exposed yourself to the darkness.
> 
> ...


----------

